# Insider Trading Suit begins against Mark Cuban



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Now that the Mavericks are out of the NBA playoffs, owner Mark Cuban is focused on the insider trading suit that was filed against him by the SEC.
> 
> The suit, which was filed last year, is scheduled to receive it's first hearing on Tuesday.
> 
> "The basis on which they're going after Cuban hasn't been tried before," said Peter Henning, a law professor at Wayne State University. "Whether the SEC is going to be able to stretch (its authority) that far certainly remains to be seen."


Link


----------

